
13 years of CNN.com traffic, visualized - blasdel
http://feltron.tumblr.com/post/239368807/in-conjunction-with-the-relaunch-of-their-website
======
ccarpenterg
Full size image:
[http://feltron.tumblr.com/photo/1280/239368807/1/tumblr_kswq...](http://feltron.tumblr.com/photo/1280/239368807/1/tumblr_kswqslgULv1qzbok1)

~~~
aw3c2
Even that is a shame. Is the actual ___full_ __size image available?

~~~
Hexstream
Bah. Give me the _infinite_ size image (vector graphics).

------
dolinsky
If I read that visualization correctly, their homepage traffic increased
+1000% while the pageviews on specific areas like tech / politics didn't
increase at all over the same time span. That's not something I'd be happy
about.

~~~
brandnewlow
When was the last time you clicked on a category tab on any site?

I can't recall every doing it. I think psychologically we assign very specific
use cases to our media. Go here for X. Go there for Y. Go there for Z.

If you go looking for X, it's either there or it's not. You're not going to
click on a tab to try and see if that subsection has what you're looking for.
You're going to hop to another site that's focused just on doing X.

</gross but perhaps helpful generalization>

------
potatolicious
Am I the only one annoyed by all the "retweets, reposts, reblogs" stuff on the
bottom? It's twice the length of the original text!

I'm here to read your content, not marvel at your e-dick-size.

~~~
unalone
That's Tumblr's equivalent of commenting. I find that it's much more minimal
than normal comments, while still letting people respond to the author.

It's not as good, mind you, as showing no response to your work at all and
letting it exist in and of itself, but people still use blogs as conversation,
and I think reblogging's a much subtler approach to the problem.

~~~
g_lined
The problem with this approach is that each person has their own picture. On a
very popular page, this has the tendency to make the page very slow as it
loads another 100+ items on the page yet adding nothing to your experience.

~~~
unalone
Disqus has the same problem with 100 comments. This just happens to be a very
popular post.

Tumblr theme designers can remove the picture from the list. Sadly, not many
do so.

